# Fourth of July Babies!!



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Well this is our last litter for the year. These are Sissy and Chico's pups. Chico is no longer with us  He ecsaped from my friends house and has not been seen since the last breeding with Sissy. He was not my dog he was my friends. SOOO 

Sissy had 3 Females and 1 male, one of the Females was still born  But she was left with 3 beautiful babies. I named them for the fourth of July!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Lori, they are so cute! Looks like they have great markings too!  Great names also!!

So sorry for Chico. How sad!! And the still born too  

Please post pictures of them as they grow! :wink:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Mega cute...


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

How adorable! Sorry about Chico and the stillborn, but atleast with the pups you and your friend can still have a bit of Chico with you!  :wave: BTW, I love the names!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Love the names :wink: so cute xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I echo everyone else, absolutely perfect babies, and the names are awesome!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

They are so super cute! I love the names too


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Cute babies and great names! Congrats!!! 

Sorry about Chico and the other baby.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Lori they are so cute I cant wait too watch them grow and i love their names


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

They are adorable What a great Independence Day


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awwww what sweet little puppies !! i love those names !!
it's a shame chico is lost   are they still looking for him?

kisses nat


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet babies! I do hope they found Chico


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> awwww what sweet little puppies !! i love those names !!
> it's a shame chico is lost  are they still looking for him?
> 
> kisses nat



They are always hopeful, but there are alot of Coyotes out here where we are  He has been lost for 2 months and we really really hope someone has taken him and gave him a loving home, and not that he has been eaten by something


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

CONGRADULATIONS!! 

Thats so Neat 4th of july babies...Love the names fits perfect...!!


----------



## *Jax* (Jul 5, 2005)

They are so adorable! Love the names!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

very cute!!!! uhm........ why was i not told about them first!!! waaaa i feel out of the loop now!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow they are so tiny :shock:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow they are so tiny :shock:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> very cute!!!! uhm........ why was i not told about them first!!! waaaa i feel out of the loop now!



Never!! I just have been soooooooo busy!! I havent had a chance to call you! I am sorry


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

What beautiful babies Love the names too. ccasion8: Can't wait to watch them grow  Sorry for the loss of Chico and the baby


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

GORGEOUS lil darlings!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What precious wee babies. :angel10: So sorry to hear about Chico tho.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw i forgive ya


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

yay more babies!! theyre adorable!! awesome names hehe cant wait to see them grow


----------

